# Aftercare for pizzle removal



## Alizeus (Oct 26, 2014)

My daughter and I just removed the pizzle from our goat. It was an emergency but seemed to do the trick. What type of aftercare should I be providing? I did purchase a supplement that contains ammonium chloride, but should I keep giving it to him straight with water?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I would make sure he gets the AC daily, either as a drench or topdressed on his feed.

If he were mine, I would also watch for infection at the "surgical" site and I would get the total calcium in his feed raised.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

What meds do you have on hand? I have read they need an anti-inflammatory as well as the AC. Monitor fluid intake closely. Ya don't want to fill up his bladder if he isn't urinating a stream.

Check out this thread. Member ThreeHavens has some great advice and links in post #9. 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/wether-constipated-139429/


----------



## Alizeus (Oct 26, 2014)

I have aspirin but Im not sure on the dosage as it only says horse and swine on the bottle. I have allowed him to drink as he has a strong stream (I saw the stone and it was huge). What is a good anti-inflammatory? I can start that right away.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would give him some kind of anti-inflammatory for awhile, so the swelling doesn't block him again, and just watch it.

I'd give water - one plain and one with ACV (til he gets used to the taste).

What is his diet? 

Good work! You probably saved his life.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would give Banamine for the pain and inflammation...antibioitcs to protect against infection and Tetanus antitoxin to protect again tetanus...watch for infection and of course keep it clean...

good job on acting quick!!


----------



## Alizeus (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I gave benamine and penicillin (I don't have tetanus...I hope this is okay) and after about 36 hours of downtime he is back to himself and peeing normally. Doing this procedure scared me a lot but I am so glad I did it!!


----------



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

Pardon me, what exactly is a pizzle?


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

http://www.bendingtreeranch.com/images/uc.pdf


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Pizzle is the very thin string like tip of the buck business part ...if you click on the link Naunnie posted..it will show you...cant imagine them passing a stone through that tiny thing!!


----------



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

Interesting. So removing it is perfectly ok?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Interesting. So removing it is perfectly ok?


This is true when stones are few and not too large..sometimes snipping the pizzle off is all that is needed along with dietary changes and AC...however sometimes its not...each case is different...if the buck has large stones then even snipping the pizzle may not be enough...you want to see an immediate flow of urine..if not...it wasnt enough..even with a good flow you need to watch for more blockage...there are several articles out there to discuss UC and how to treat it ect....Its a good idea to get a good idea on how to handle it if you are presented with a case...but we all know..prevention is easier and better for the goat...:-D


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi! My vet did the pizzle surgery on our young make Pygmy goat. It will be two weeks tomorrow, and while he’s doing a bit better every day, his urine still isn’t streaming, but he is dripping when he urinates. He doesn’t seem to hurt like he did, but he still cries, but not like he did. My vet said this was all he could do up to this point. I’ve got him on the correct feed and lots of alfalfa now. Do I keep giving him anything else? After reading this, it looks like I need to keep giving him his ammonium chloride. I’d appreciate any advice. I’ve learned a lot from this thread actually. Just looking for any other opinions or thoughts. He is our first goat and it’s been really stressful!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Kendra Martin said:


> Hi! My vet did the pizzle surgery on our young make Pygmy goat. It will be two weeks tomorrow, and while he's doing a bit better every day, his urine still isn't streaming, but he is dripping when he urinates. He doesn't seem to hurt like he did, but he still cries, but not like he did. My vet said this was all he could do up to this point. I've got him on the correct feed and lots of alfalfa now. Do I keep giving him anything else? After reading this, it looks like I need to keep giving him his ammonium chloride. I'd appreciate any advice. I've learned a lot from this thread actually. Just looking for any other opinions or thoughts. He is our first goat and it's been really stressful!


We give the AC daily here to the wethers since we had a problem with uc in one of them. You may want to see if the vet can do an ultrasound to look for more stones. He should be peein a stream not dribbling and def not cryin out anymore. For a quick fix until you can get AC you can do fruit fresh drenched or almost overload him with vit c..... the idea behind the AC is to make the urine acidic to keep stones from bein able to form. I cannot remember the dosage for the fruit fresh or vit c right off hand.... and i need go deal with somethin now so i dont have time to look. @ksalvagno @toth boer goats @mariarose .... do any of you know the dosage for fruit fresh drenched or vit c for this person off the top of your noggins?

Eta.... i *think* it is one tablespoon of fruit fresh to as little water as you need to disolve it in. But not positive. Google can also help too most likely.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Fruit fresh dosages- dissolve 1 tsp f. fresh in the smallest amount of water possible and give orally. Judge his reaction to it, and if okay with it give another 1 tsp. f. fresh/water dose and wait a couple of hours to see the results. Meantime crush up 4 500mg vitamin C tablets; give the next dose of 1 tsp f. fresh, smallest amount of water, and vitamin C 4 hours later after the fruit fresh/water only dose.
*Fruit Fresh can be found in the canning section at the store.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You can order AC from Jeffers or Amazon too.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Just a thought, does the little guy have a fever? Taking his temperature would be a good idea just in case there might be a bit of urinary tract infection going on.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Fruit fresh dosages- dissolve 1 tsp f. fresh in the smallest amount of water possible and give orally. Judge his reaction to it, and if okay with it give another 1 tsp. f. fresh/water dose and wait a couple of hours to see the results. Meantime crush up 4 500mg vitamin C tablets; give the next dose of 1 tsp f. fresh, smallest amount of water, and vitamin C 4 hours later after the fruit fresh/water only dose.
> *Fruit Fresh can be found in the canning section at the store.


Yay! I knew someone would know this! I shoulda known you would with the monks.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Yay! I knew someone would know this! I shoulda known you would with the monks.


Also have information for using AC drench if needed. Got to be on the ready, knock on wood, if the slightest problem arise with the Monks. You pegged it just right, I watch those pee streams like a hawk every chance I get.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Also have information for using AC drench if needed. Got to be on the ready, knock on wood, if the slightest problem arise with the Monks.


I read somethin recently on ac... they gave it for a bit (i think a month)then a week off. Said that if you continually give it they will just pee it out. I top dress feed once a day since we had the problem and no more problems. But it made me go hmmmmmm. Kwim. But i also changed their feed to mostly alfalfa pellet instead of half pellet and half grain too. I learned an important thing with cozmo on that one and never want do it again. He is fine but it was scary.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I do not add AC as a preventive anymore: in people medicine having chronic acidic urine causes undesirable risks for complications. Made me question whether using it daily was the correct way to use AC. I have fine tuned their daily feeding schedule to the point it is as close to 2:1 ratio I am capable of providing for them year round. Yep, I am a helicopter wether owner.


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> I do not add AC as a preventive anymore: in people medicine having chronic acidic urine causes undesirable risks for complications. Made me question whether using it daily was the correct way to use AC. I have fine tuned their daily feeding schedule to the point it is as close to 2:1 ratio I am capable of providing for them year round. Yep, I am a helicopter wether owner.


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

So thankful to you guys for the help. This has been such a horrible experience andI just want him to LIVE!!!! My husband is so over it, but I just don't want to give up on the little guy. His name is Donkey. Long story...;o) I just don't know what Im doing!!! My inlaws just brought him to my kids for Easter. Ive never owned a goat as a pet like this. He's become my baby though..

I wondered about a UTI issue. I haven't taken a goats temp before... suggestions and a treatment?

I started him on another round of AC last night. He's had two doses. He has had a week off of it, but I was thinking maybe there could be some sand/stones still present. But if he could have a UTI, is it wise to start treating him with AC? 

I just don't know what Im doing!!! My inlaws just brought him to my kids for Easter. Ive never owned a goat as a pet like this. He's become my baby though... 

You guys are truly the best!


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Just a thought, does the little guy have a fever? Taking his temperature would be a good idea just in case there might be a bit of urinary tract infection going on.


That occurred to me. Im glad you mentioned it.


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Just a thought, does the little guy have a fever? Taking his temperature would be a good idea just in case there might be a bit of urinary tract infection going on.


Just took his temperature. 102.6


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

Kendra Martin said:


> That occurred to me. Im glad you mentioned it.


102.6


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

That temp is normal. Normal for a goat is 101.5-103.5. So he's good there. I only add AC into my grain twice a week because I feed a lot of alfalfa . I haven't had issues with my feed routine at all. It's..
Free choice alfalfa hay, water, browse, for feed...a 16oz sour cream container scoop of Alfalfa pellets, a handful of beet pulp (shredded) and a 6 oz yogurt cup scoop of purina goat chow (life stages) twice a day.
I have 3 Nigerian dwarf and 2 boer wethers who were all banded early so I have to be careful of UC too.
I hope he gets better keep a close watch and good luck.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Where about in Texas are you? I'm south of Fort Worth maybe I could help.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Also have information for using AC drench if needed. Got to be on the ready, knock on wood, if the slightest problem arise with the Monks. You pegged it just right, I watch those pee streams like a hawk every chance I get.


I am the same way. I see one in pee position I drop everything (usually literal water buckets) and I go crouch over to see the good stream. We make note of when pees are observed too. If it's been a while since it shows up in the notes, I investigate. Slightly over-paranoid but you can never be too safe.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Just a thought...have you had your water tested? If you're using well water that might be part of the problem


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Just a thought...have you had your water tested? If you're using well water that might be part of the problem


I have hard well water with a buttload of calcium. So I can't feed alfalfa, and I don't feed grain, so my grass hay and well water makes a good balance.

Hard well water is a tricky subject.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Where about in Texas are you? I'm south of Fort Worth maybe I could help.


By Amarillo. That would have been awesome! Have family in Celina though.


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I am the same way. I see one in pee position I drop everything (usually literal water buckets) and I go crouch over to see the good stream. We make note of when pees are observed too. If it's been a while since it shows up in the notes, I investigate. Slightly over-paranoid but you can never be too safe.


After this experience... I totally get it! I'm still hovering over him.. monitoring EVERYTHING! Glad I'm not the only one. The hubs thinks I'm nuts!


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Just a thought...have you had your water tested? If you're using well water that might be part of the problem


Our small town uses well water and it's very hard. I feed him only alfalfa/ lots of tree leaves and a hand full of grower feed a day with the AC in it.


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I have hard well water with a buttload of calcium. So I can't feed alfalfa, and I don't feed grain, so my grass hay and well water makes a good balance.
> 
> Hard well water is a tricky subject.


And if it is the water, what does one do? Buy it?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Kendra Martin said:


> And if it is the water, what does one do? Buy it?


No on buying water. What type hay are you feeding? How much grower feed and alfalfa does he get? Which goat pellet by brand name are you using? Last questions, promise, how old is he and would you happen to know how old he was when fixed?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Kendra Martin said:


> And if it is the water, what does one do? Buy it?


Horse hydrator, a filter between spigot and hose. www.horsehydrator.com


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Kendra Martin said:


> And if it is the water, what does one do? Buy it?


You can use harvested rain water.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Kendra Martin said:


> By Amarillo. That would have been awesome! Have family in Celina though.


Shoot, that's quite a ways away. Do you do social media? I'd look for a local extension office or FB group near you for closer help.


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Horse hydrator, a filter between spigot and hose. www.horsehydrator.com





NigerianNewbie said:


> No on buying water. What type hay are you feeding? How much grower feed and alfalfa does he get? Which goat pellet by brand name are you using? Last questions, promise, how old is he and would you happen to know how old he was when fixed?


He was 6 weeks when banded. He should be approximately 13-14 weeks. Pygmy goat.

I now feed him no grains except for Purina grower for goats. I feed him very little ( 1/2 c a day )and will probably feed him even less after reading today since he really needs to be off all grains. (And I started the AC treatment again) I thought the AC in the grower might be good while he's been healing from his pizzle removal.

I give him all the alfalfa he wants. And he's super fat! He eats it all day. I worried about bloat, but hes even on both sides of his belly.

In the beginning... when we got him, they told us sweet feed and leaves and whatever. So.. he loved the chicken feed... I let him eat it...terrible idea!! Since then, I've discovered that was not quite right, especially for these castrated males. I got no info when we got him which irritates me. But it's done, I've learned a lot and now need to do my best to fix him.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Kendra Martin said:


> And if it is the water, what does one do? Buy it?


Often times you can use that information to balance your diet otherwise. The horse hydrator is a wonderful product, that @Dwarf Dad gave a link to, however it focuses on drawing out more iron and sulfur which lead to mineral deficiencies, and i have yet to see a big difference when it comes to calcium. The best thing to do, if you have already balanced the diet and it is still too much calcium, is to add raw apple cider vinegar to the water buckets.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Kendra Martin said:


> He was 6 weeks when banded. He should be approximately 13-14 weeks. Pygmy goat.
> 
> I now feed him no grains except for Purina grower for goats. I feed him very little ( 1/2 c a day )and will probably feed him even less after reading today since he really needs to be off all grains. (And I started the AC treatment again) I thought the AC in the grower might be good while he's been healing from his pizzle removal.
> 
> ...


I'm curious, not sure if you remember, but there are two different kinds of stones. The phosphorous ones and the calcium ones. The phosphorous ones are sandy in texture, and the calcium ones are larger and smooth.

Sweet feed and chicken feed could have definitely led to his problem, no goat should be eating that.


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I'm curious, not sure if you remember, but there are two different kinds of stones. The phosphorous ones and the calcium ones. The phosphorous ones are sandy in texture, and the calcium ones are larger and smooth.
> 
> Sweet feed and chicken feed could have definitely led to his problem, no goat should be eating that.


I'm pretty sure the vet kept mentioning the sandy kind. Which is likely from the chicken feed, I'm guessing. He never said he got big ones out. I think he would have saved them. The pizzle was black and very sick looking.

I just wished I'd been informed better. The myth that goats can eat anything IS SO WRONG! And they should come with a basic info sheet for a beginner that knows nothing from a breeder.


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

Kendra Martin said:


> I'm pretty sure the vet kept mentioning the sandy kind. Which is likely from the chicken feed, I'm guessing. He never said he got big ones out. I think he would have saved them. The pizzle was black and very sick looking.
> 
> I just wished I'd been informed better. The myth that goats can eat anything IS SO WRONG! And they should come with a basic info sheet for a beginner that knows nothing from a breeder.


Especially for these boys/wethers.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I have learned and realized from reading this forum, there is no such thing as basic goat care. Too many variables come into play.

With wethers a diet tailored towards preventing UC from developing is the goal to strive for. Knowing how to care for them after a bout with UC is a whole new situation.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> I have learned and realized from reading this forum, there is no such thing as basic goat care. Too many variables come into play.
> 
> With wethers a diet tailored towards preventing UC from developing is the goal to strive for. Knowing how to care for them after a bout with UC is a whole new situation.


Well said.


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

I’m open to any suggestions! Please feel free to share anything helpful.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Kendra Martin said:


> I'm open to any suggestions! Please feel free to share anything helpful.


Well what is he eating (minerals, everything he takes in) currently?


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Well what is he eating (minerals, everything he takes in) currently?


Mostly alfalfa. I was giving him about 1/4-1/2 cup of Purina growers with the AC in it after his surgery, so for about two weeks. He has a goat salt block out and I had some baking soda available if he wants it, but he's not interested. He eats alfalfa constantly, probably close to a half a flake a day( chickens eat some too). He's pretty fat actually.


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

Kendra Martin said:


> Mostly alfalfa. I was giving him about 1/4-1/2 cup of Purina growers with the AC in it after his surgery, so for about two weeks. He has a goat salt block out and I had some baking soda available if he wants it, but he's not interested. He eats alfalfa constantly, probably close to a half a flake a day( chickens eat some too). He's pretty fat actually.


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

And tree leaves.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

NO BAKING SODA! It cancels out AC and de-acidifies the urine. Bad, very bad.

I would cut out the grain, feeding him only an alfalfa grass hay mix.

The salt block is good for a salt source, but he needs loose minerals too. A loose mineral with AC in it may benefit you. MannaPro is one I can think of. Good calcium to phosphorous ratio as well.


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> NO BAKING SODA! It cancels out AC and de-acidifies the urine. Bad, very bad.
> 
> I would cut out the grain, feeding him only an alfalfa grass hay mix.
> 
> The salt block is good for a salt source, but he needs loose minerals too. A loose mineral with AC in it may benefit you. MannaPro is one I can think of. Good calcium to phosphorous ratio as well.


Ok! I'll definitely get some of that then. Thank you so much for taking your time out of your day to help me. I feel pretty lost in most of this. 
If he gets to hurting or anything badly again, do you think it's ok for me to give him low dose aspirin or ibuprofen? I've read things on both, and low dose aspirin seems to be the better option, but i don't think that's an anti inflammatory.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

If he gets to hurting real bad again, can't pass urine, passes blood tinged urine, acts like he is straining going to the bathroom, belly swells up like he has bloat for no reason, he starts grinding his teeth, standing with his head pressed against something... CALL THE VET! Aspirin, ibuprofen, any pain killer, used alone as the only treatment won't help him pass stones when he gets blocked up again. Retaining urine in the bladder from not being able to pee it out because of stones is a medical emergency and a painful death if it isn't treated.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

You can try anti-inflammatories or natural anti-inflammatories like turmeric.

Molly’s Herbals also has a tincture called EZP, reduces inflammation and helps with recovery after stones.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Banamine is also good, you can get it from your vet. I'd use Purina wind rain and storm all season for a mineral. Manna pro is easy to find but more expensive in the long run. 
There's a great thread on minerals by @mariarose. She's a most knowledgeable mineral person and always has great advice.


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> You can try anti-inflammatories or natural anti-inflammatories like turmeric.
> 
> Molly's Herbals also has a tincture called EZP, reduces inflammation and helps with recovery after stones.


Added turmeric in the last few days. I feel like it's making a big difference! Thanks so much!


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> I read somethin recently on ac... they gave it for a bit (i think a month)then a week off. Said that if you continually give it they will just pee it out. I top dress feed once a day since we had the problem and no more problems. But it made me go hmmmmmm. Kwim. But i also changed their feed to mostly alfalfa pellet instead of half pellet and half grain too. I learned an important thing with cozmo on that one and never want do it again. He is fine but it was scary.


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> I read somethin recently on ac... they gave it for a bit (i think a month)then a week off. Said that if you continually give it they will just pee it out. I top dress feed once a day since we had the problem and no more problems. But it made me go hmmmmmm. Kwim. But i also changed their feed to mostly alfalfa pellet instead of half pellet and half grain too. I learned an important thing with cozmo on that one and never want do it again. He is fine but it was scary.


I bought alfalfa horse pellets ( oops!). Does it matter if I try to feed these to him this winter? They're pretty large, but I could bust them up for him.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Kendra Martin said:


> I bought alfalfa horse pellets ( oops!). Does it matter if I try to feed these to him this winter? They're pretty large, but I could bust them up for him.


They should be fine.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Kendra Martin said:


> I bought alfalfa horse pellets ( oops!). Does it matter if I try to feed these to him this winter? They're pretty large, but I could bust them up for him.


As long as they are pellets and not the cubes, probably fine. Just be careful about how quickly and how much they eat, because forage pellets make mine (and a lot of other people's goats) bloat.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Kendra Martin said:


> I bought alfalfa horse pellets ( oops!). Does it matter if I try to feed these to him this winter? They're pretty large, but I could bust them up for him.


I did that once, still busting cubes six months later.


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I did that once, still busting cubes six months later.


Oh no!!good to know!

These are Large pellets. This is quite the learning process!‍♀ But grateful to the pro's here!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Kendra Martin said:


> Oh no!!good to know!
> 
> These are Large pellets. This is quite the learning process!‍♀ But grateful to the pro's here!


I am not real dedicated at it. Just treats for lambs.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Kendra Martin said:


> I bought alfalfa horse pellets ( oops!). Does it matter if I try to feed these to him this winter? They're pretty large, but I could bust them up for him.


Are the alfalfa pellets Standlee brand? If so, sometimes there are long pieces, maybe didn't get cut/broken in half during processing. These can easily be snapped in half. Haven't tried DuMor brand though, in the reviews is mention of the larger circumference size versus another brand. There are also alfalfa cubes, these are large and square looking, hard as a brick to break up.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Are the alfalfa pellets Standlee brand? If so, sometimes there are long pieces, maybe didn't get cut/broken in half during processing. These can easily be snapped in half. Haven't tried DuMor brand though, in the reviews is mention of the larger circumference size versus another brand. There are also alfalfa cubes, these are large and square looking, hard as a brick to break up.


Standlee brand is nice and soft and easy to break up.


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> NO BAKING SODA! It cancels out AC and de-acidifies the urine. Bad, very bad.
> 
> I would cut out the grain, feeding him only an alfalfa grass hay mix.
> 
> The salt block is good for a salt source, but he needs loose minerals too. A loose mineral with AC in it may benefit you. MannaPro is one I can think of. Good calcium to phosphorous ratio as well.


Is Bermuda grass bay ok? That's all the grass hay we are finding bailed.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Bermuda (Coastal) hay is a very good choice for wethers.
On average: 91% dry matter* 9.2% protein* 0.43% calcium* 0.16% phosphorus* Ca-P ratio of 2.7:1 (thumbup)


----------



## Kendra Martin (Jun 20, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Bermuda (Coastal) hay is a very good choice for wethers.
> On average: 91% dry matter* 9.2% protein* 0.43% calcium* 0.16% phosphorus* Ca-P ratio of 2.7:1 (thumbup)


Excellent! Thanks for the quick reply!❤


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Kendra Martin said:


> Is Bermuda grass bay ok? That's all the grass hay we are finding bailed.


Yes very good.


----------

